# First horse show?! Just a fun show?



## Chevylover96 (Dec 9, 2012)

Oh and the show is sept 20th so I do have lots of time to prepare 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chevylover96 (Dec 9, 2012)

Mark September 20th on your calendar.. Standardbred Extravaganza Horse fun show... This show will have fun events/classes only. No gaming- no dressage- no jumping just an overall fun show for all standardbred owners.

Show starts at 10AM - 5pm
BBQ on site
NO STALLS or overnight stays.
NO PASTURE boarding
Horses must remain attended with owners at all times for liability reasons. Liability insurance or NBEA required.

NO DOGS PLEASE

No age limit - open to all ages of handlers.

***Show is schedule weather permitting - in the event ofr rain we shall reschedule to another date*** 

**All proceeds from the show will go towards our not for profit program for horses and youth in need***

Classes to be posted in the near future. If you can attend a pre-registration fee is $15 is required.

Please sign up below and let us know your standardbred's race name if available . Registration forms will need to be filled out prior to showing day.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

If it's a fun show than just about anything goes within reason. Safe tack, boots, clean horse, clean rider, helmet or hat based on age and have fun. Nothing wrong with proper turnout but that's extra work so why? Use what you've got. Sounds perfect. There's plenty of time to spend your money later buying new show attire.


----------

